# OMG, ha!



## mrg (Sep 14, 2021)

Wow, you could get 2-3 nice Phantoms for this


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 14, 2021)

What a waste! Sad to see the bikes hacked up.


----------



## mrg (Sep 14, 2021)

I think Schwinn made those out of the extra repop parts.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 14, 2021)

Did Schwinn really make them, or did a talented craftsmen make them. Sometimes companies gave out 1 off gifts to upper management for X-mas or retirement. They are nice!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2021)

I believe Schwinn made these and sold them. Seller has lofty expectations!


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 14, 2021)

Wasn't there a chair posted on the cabe using the same tanks, if my memory is still working at my age.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 14, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Wasn't there a chair posted on the cabe using the same tanks, if my memory is still working at my age.



Yes there was


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 14, 2021)

It looks like with a sawz-all and a tig welder you could be riding them in a few days. lol


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe Schwinn made these and sold them. Seller has lofty expectations!



I see. I guess it's not so sad after all.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2021)

Some people these days are just unreal. It boggles my mind how some can be this demented.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 14, 2021)

you can get them for less right here on the CABE









						Sold - 1995 Schwinn dealer stool (Now less costly!) | Archive (sold)
					

Cool Rare (300 is the production # I have heard) bar stool made from Phantom Parts.    Jim




					thecabe.com


----------



## mrg (Sep 14, 2021)

So many sellers do ZERO research on what they are selling, “ the guy at the yard sale said it was rare “🥺


----------



## catfish (Sep 15, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> What a waste! Sad to see the bikes hacked up.



These were actually made by schwinn. You could buy them in bike shops.


----------

